# Anyone using usn?



## bricey25 (Apr 21, 2012)

evening all

as the title says really just got some usn muscle fuel anabolic has anyone had any experience with this,

im just finishing of sci-mx mass system,

i only bought the usn as it has slightly more protien(50g) per serving..were-as the sci-mx is 46 per serving.

thanks james


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Used it and loved it! Flavors were amazing! Only downside was the price and that's why I've moved to myprotein.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good stuff mate but what l find is you need to neck it straight away, otherwise it becomes VERY VERY sweet.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Using USN - Pure Protein atm, great tasting, quite expensive tho!


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

I use it now and again and love it, but as said, price puts me off a bit. Usually buy it when Sainsburys is having some sort of sale on. 25% off was the last one.


----------



## bricey25 (Apr 21, 2012)

i paid £35 for 2kg tub but just found online you can get a 4kg tub for about £47

but 50g of protein per 155g scoop is quite good yes??


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

costco sell the 2.2kg tub of 100% whey protein for £29.99


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Bricey, they are expensive and taste good.. do u know USN started being made in A CAR GARAGE at home back in the day in south africa... go figure?? :rolleye:


----------



## bricey25 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh right just been looking on myprotien

i take it hurrican xs is there version,im using this usn alongside a bulking diet aswell


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

no i use ssn... much better

they are site sponsor take a look in ssn section


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

used usn muscle fuel anabolic afew times in strawberry, bloody gorgeous considering it contains HMB etc. Expensive but effective.

my training partner swears by it. Using it everyday and has helped increase his body weight, fairly clean too.

also using USNs IGF-1 aswell. Thats always worth getting if you find it at the right price. Great blend.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Loved the muscle fuel anabolic. Will go back to it after my bulkpowders all in one is finished (which won't be for ages).

The vanilla flavour is gorgeous.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Im using it at the moment, it does taste awesome. I usually switch every other month between USN's Anabolic and Reflex One Stop Xtreme, content wise they work out pretty much the same.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

tastes like mcdonalds chocolate milkshake :thumb: had some nice gains on it aswell


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

bricey25 said:


> i paid £35 for 2kg tub but just found online you can get a 4kg tub for about £47
> 
> but 50g of protein per 155g scoop is quite good yes??


that amount of protein per scoop sounds shocking.


----------



## bricey25 (Apr 21, 2012)

had my first shake this morning i must say it does taste great mcdonalds strawberry milkshake lol


----------



## JordanYek (May 12, 2012)

used USN muscle fuel alot, mainly because of the protein content and the taste, ive never tasted a shake better than USN in my experience, Ive gone to myprotein now for the price, USN is overpriced but if you can afford it then its worth a go, good product


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Whilst it's good, i don't like how they use cheap maltodextrin, fine if you're a hard gainer but on someone like me i'll pile on if im not careful.

Id say reflex osx is much better, if it weren't for that god awful taste, really wish they would sort it out.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

jordanyek said:


> used USN muscle fuel alot, mainly because of the protein content and the taste, ive never tasted a shake better than USN in my experience, Ive gone to myprotein now for the price, USN is overpriced but if you can afford it then its worth a go, good product


depends which product and where you buy it from really. Take USN's IGF-1, very good blend with some great flavours, probably pay on average £41 delivered? Thats no too bad. Then take a similar branded blend like Gaspari Myofusion, another popular blend but poor quality sources of protein yet around the same price? Which one is overpriced now? :laugh:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I love

Pro-10 on price and taste and quility


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> I love
> 
> Pro-10 on price and taste and quility


another bargain bin product... you get what you pay for in my experience...


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I tried USN and it was bollocks imo. Had to neck loads of it to get anywhere near the ammount of protein I need, which resulted in my bank account being depleated quickly. Guy in the shop swore id get amazing results for it after a month on it... Gave it a try and could swear I got nowhere/ went backwards. If you want protein content then there are much much better out their. I use Nutrisport 90+ and that gives you 86g of protein for every 100g and I feel much better/ fuller when I use it.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I heard it turns your hair white


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


> I tried USN and it was bollocks imo. Had to neck loads of it to get anywhere near the ammount of protein I need, which resulted in my bank account being depleated quickly. Guy in the shop swore id get amazing results for it after a month on it... Gave it a try and could swear I got nowhere/ went backwards. If you want protein content then there are much much better out their. I use Nutrisport 90+ and that gives you *86g of protein for every 100g* and I feel much better/ fuller when I use it.


show me that on paper please


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> show me that on paper please


you mean another company that lies about protein content?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> another bargain bin product... you get what you pay for in my experience...


ha thats quite funny, noit ture but funny. We dont have a massive ad spend buy great quility products and sell them. you pay for the product not the marketing


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> show me that on paper please


have you looked at the bioavailabilty of Nutrisport?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> I tried USN and it was bollocks imo. Had to neck loads of it to get anywhere near the ammount of protein I need, which resulted in my bank account being depleated quickly. Guy in the shop swore id get amazing results for it after a month on it... Gave it a try and could swear I got nowhere/ went backwards. If you want protein content then there are much much better out their. I use Nutrisport 90+ and that gives you 86g of protein for every 100g and I feel much better/ fuller when I use it.


It's not designed for protein content though.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> I tried USN and it was bollocks imo. Had to neck loads of it to get anywhere near the ammount of protein I need, which resulted in my bank account being depleated quickly. Guy in the shop swore id get amazing results for it after a month on it... Gave it a try and could swear I got nowhere/ went backwards. If you want protein content then there are much much better out their. I use Nutrisport 90+ and that gives you 86g of protein for every 100g and I feel much better/ fuller when I use it.


have you tried eating the right food with protein in instead of just relying on shakes?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

ive got no complaints with USN.i use USN muscle fuel mass,3 scoops of that with a pint of full fat milk.add another 2 scoops of met-rx supreme whey into that aswell.3 times a day on training days and twice on non training days.its good to boost your protein and calorie intake but i wouldnt rely on it.

but as DUX says it does turn your hair white.i look like an albino now


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

depends what you are buying and what for, remember you need some carbs post workout for your protein to be fully taken in and put into the blood stream. and optimum mix is needed.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for that queenie.i need to finish up the 4 tubs of usn i have first.it was buy 1 get 1 free


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> thanks for that queenie.i need to finish up the 4 tubs of usn i have first.it was buy 1 get 1 free


haha! i decided not to involve myself in a protein content war 

but yes... switch to SSN after your USN tubs have gone - we'll sort u with a good deal x x


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Do SSN have an equivalent to Muscle Fuel Anabolic / Reflex One Stop Xtreme? I,e an all in one.

If so, could you post up the macros?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i eat a nice tub of pasta pre workout,it has tuna,fresh anchovies and sundried tomatoes in it.mixed up with a little olive oil


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> I heard it turns your hair white


Exactly, just ask ashcrapper and dinosaur


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> ive got no complaints with USN.i use USN muscle fuel mass,3 scoops of that with a pint of full fat milk.add another 2 scoops of met-rx supreme whey into that aswell.3 times a day on training days and twice on non training days.its good to boost your protein and calorie intake but i wouldnt rely on it.
> 
> but as DUX says it does turn your hair white.i look like an albino now


forgot the 2 teaspoons of creatine i put in there aswell


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Exactly, just ask ashcrapper and dinosaur


no comment:lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> Do SSN have an equivalent to Muscle Fuel Anabolic / Reflex One Stop Xtreme? I,e an all in one.
> 
> If so, could you post up the macros?


SSN Anabolic Muscle Builder? x x


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Not bad, but I'd still go with MFA personally.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

vtec_yo said:


> Not bad, but I'd still go with MFA personally.


Well if you do what you always did, you get what you always got!! 

Break old habits and plateaus and try something new. :thumbup1:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> show me that on paper please





Wheyman said:


> have you looked at the bioavailabilty of Nutrisport?


Are they another brand on the scam or something. I'm confused lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well if you do what you always did, you get what you always got!!
> 
> Break old habits and plateaus and try something new. :thumbup1:


Not if I don't think the product is as good :confused1:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN of course I have and do. Infact by the sounds of it, your necking alot more shakes down than me lol... I have one in the morning with oats and one PWO. I use shakes when I cant eat meats (first thing in the morning when I frankly cba, and straight after a session) or natural proteins, for the other 5 meals a day I eat chicken, tuna, turkey, steak and mince.

Clubber Lang - I dont know what your getting at? Im no good at any science apart from Physics. I just assume they don't lie, as they are written by people with alot more expertise in that field than you and I. Even if they do lie, Im really not bothered becuase Ive used all sorts of different proteins and found what works for me, so if its actually a gram from every 100, I will still stay wtih it. Ive weened a few friends onto it and they found it worked for them... weather that is to do with the high protein content or not I dont know, but it works.

Protein shakes are such a small part of a diet anyway, Ive gone long periods without them and still grown. You grow from food IMO. I learnt a long time that miricle grow doesnt exist... I just shoot for a high protein content blend.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> SATANSEVILTWIN of course I have and do. Infact by the sounds of it, your necking alot more shakes down than me lol... I have one in the morning with oats and one PWO. I use shakes when I cant eat meats (first thing in the morning when I frankly cba, and straight after a session) or natural proteins, for the other 5 meals a day I eat chicken, tuna, turkey, steak and mince.
> 
> Clubber Lang - I dont know what your getting at? Im no good at any science apart from Physics. I just assume they don't lie, as they are written by people with alot more expertise in that field than you and I. Even if they do lie, Im really not bothered becuase Ive used all sorts of different proteins and found what works for me, so if its actually a gram from every 100, I will still stay wtih it. Ive weened a few friends onto it and they found it worked for them... weather that is to do with the high protein content or not I dont know, but it works.
> 
> Protein shakes are such a small part of a diet anyway, Ive gone long periods without them and still grown. You grow from food IMO. I learnt a long time that miricle grow doesnt exist... I just shoot for a high protein content blend.


Amen brother! I love nutrisport can defiantly see the gains compare to other brands iv used which done sweet fa!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Natty.Solider said:


> SATANSEVILTWIN of course I have and do. Infact by the sounds of it, your necking alot more shakes down than me lol... I have one in the morning with oats and one PWO. I use shakes when I cant eat meats (first thing in the morning when I frankly cba, and straight after a session) or natural proteins, for the other 5 meals a day I eat chicken, tuna, turkey, steak and mince.
> 
> Clubber Lang - I dont know what your getting at? Im no good at any science apart from Physics. I just assume they don't lie, as they are written by people with alot more expertise in that field than you and I. Even if they do lie, Im really not bothered becuase Ive used all sorts of different proteins and found what works for me, so if its actually a gram from every 100, I will still stay wtih it. Ive weened a few friends onto it and they found it worked for them... weather that is to do with the high protein content or not I dont know, but it works.
> 
> Protein shakes are such a small part of a diet anyway, Ive gone long periods without them and still grown. You grow from food IMO. I learnt a long time that miricle grow doesnt exist... I just shoot for a high protein content blend.


im just saying is there a COA to prove that the protein content is 86%, which is very high for a protein powder with flavourings, thats all.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> depends which product and where you buy it from really. Take USN's IGF-1, very good blend with some great flavours, probably pay on average £41 delivered? Thats no too bad. Then take a similar branded blend like Gaspari Myofusion, another popular blend but poor quality sources of protein yet around the same price? Which one is overpriced now? :laugh:


In all fairness, they both have some poor choices in their blend


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gummyp said:


> In all fairness, they both have some poor choices in their blend


alright, Peptide Fusion then :tongue:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> alright, Peptide Fusion then :tongue:


Now we're talking


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Peptide fusion is wicked but very expensive.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i eat a nice tub of pasta pre workout,it has tuna,fresh anchovies and sundried tomatoes in it.mixed up with a little olive oil


a few points on this for ya.

this will not be digested as fast as a shake... after your workout you want nutrients in as fast as poss!

plus pw fat and carbs is not a good idea... id opt for as low fat pw as poss...

imo best thing is pw

immediately- creatine simple carbs (SSN CREAMASS)

10-20min pw- whey simple carb shake (SSN 100% WHEY mixed with a simple carb)

1-1.5hr pw- a solid meal pro complex carb.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

m575 said:


> Are they another brand on the scam or something. I'm confused lol


wouldn't surprise me... you get what you pay for at the end of the day...


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I use the ultra lean, and diet fuel taste nice too

kaza


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

vtec_yo said:


> Not if I don't think the product is as good :confused1:


Well SSN has BigJim who used it during his comp prep and won his class and overall and is now exploding as he packs on the mass and swears by it. So cant be that bad surely? 

Give me a shout if you ever want to "SSN Anabolic Muscle Builder" and will sort you out with a discount code to try it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well SSN has BigJim who used it during his comp prep and won his class and overall and is now exploding as he packs on the mass and swears by it. So cant be that bad surely?
> 
> Give me a shout if you ever want to "SSN Anabolic Muscle Builder" and will sort you out with a discount code to try it.


I swear by it!

I used SSN products through my entire prep and come in my best condition yet!

you do/use what you always did and you'll get what you always got? well I swapped to SSN products and got some thing I have never had in the past... a winning condition... as said can't be that bad can it?

what attracted me to SSN is that its real products that actually work! no shyt just good quality products!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> I swear by it!
> 
> I used SSN products through my entire prep and come in my best condition yet!
> 
> ...


you could sell sand to the arabs by the sounds of it mate :lol:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Never used USN products as there are cheaper products similar out there that will do the same job if not better.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

m575 said:


> you could sell sand to the arabs by the sounds of it mate :lol:


lol you want some sand? lol

try em and you'll see!

not just me but there will be a few competitive guys jumping on board soon... SSN are awesome and more and more ppl are realising this...

brand will be huge in no time!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

m575 said:


> you could sell sand to the arabs by the sounds of it mate :lol:





big_jim_87 said:


> lol you want some sand? lol


You mean the sand I brought from you is just regular sand?? It is pharma-grade sand hey? :confused1:


----------



## SSN (Mar 28, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> not just me but there will be a few competitive guys jumping on board soon... SSN are awesome and more and more ppl are realising this...


Jim's right, we have been getting loads of interest lately and been contacted by some brilliant competitors wanting to switch to the brand and use only SSN supplements!!

Will update more when things are in place!! :beer:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> I swear by it!
> 
> I used SSN products through my entire prep and come in my best condition yet!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a JML commercial :lol:

To be fair, I'm using their Crea-Mass and have been impressed with it so far.


----------

